# Lowes Medium Density Fiberboard



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

Be careful, I believe Lowes stocks Std MDF, like what we use to build cabinets. WWAAAYYY to hard to build targets. 
Huebert Fiberboard, in Boonville MO. has what you are looking for.
660-882-2704
Mike


----------



## kcarel (Jan 19, 2009)

See that's what I was thinking. Seemed awful harder than "medium" density.

I just realized a good alternative. extruded polystyrene. I work in precast concrete and we do sandwich panels. I'm sure the boys will have some foam left over. I've got a couple jobs that have 3" insulation. That would be CHEEEEAP. I'm going to try that route before dropping money on any board (seems like there are a million different "fiberboards")....

Thanks!


----------



## try-n II (Dec 11, 2008)

funny you mentioned Hubert fiberboard,my buddies dad was part owner of that place,this has been years like back in the 80s.I think they have sold out since then,the place stank really bad ukey:,mabey thats why i moved out of there.still have family and friends so i usually go back once a year.


----------



## tradkid (Jan 2, 2009)

Lowe's sells two types of MDF the wood fiber and the sub flooring which is what I think you are talking about though that would be prohibitively expensive.
I just happen to know this as I am a Lowe's building 
materials CSA. rofl


----------



## kcarel (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, I elected to go with extruded polystyrene. I made one and shot 5-10x into it. Works pretty good. Needs to be a WHOLE lot tighter though.


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

Are you guys talking about what I call blackboard. If so it will work well with aluminum but sticks like crazy to carbons. Tough to get either arrow out till you break it in a bit.


----------



## Hoyt1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

One of the shops i shoot at has about a foot and a half of the MDF your talking about on the floor that there targets are fastened to. You dont want to shoot that or you might be there awhile trying to get your arrow out.


----------



## kcarel (Jan 19, 2009)

Here's what I managed to come up with last night. I have to tighten it a WHOLE LOT MORE. But it should work for awhile. If it gets torn up too fast, I'll look into this "correct" fiberboard. I just need something to get these 200s tuned.


----------



## kydirtbag (Sep 5, 2007)

kcarel said:


> Anyone used Lowe's MDF for their own target? I was looking at it last night. Looks like it could work but I notice from other threads people are using high density and I'm not sure if fiberboard is the same as "wood fiberboard".
> 
> Lowe's only has the MDF btw so if this wont work I'll have to go elsewhere (suggestions, please!)
> 
> ...


If the fiberboard you are referring to looks like "wet particle board" then it's the right stuff. 
I am actually thinking of building a box and putting a bunch of old clothes (no buttons or zippers) and really packing them in there and then putting carpet on the face of it. That will hold up very nice. the face may need to be changed from time to time but that's no big deal.


----------



## handdrive (Oct 19, 2008)

You know a hay bale works really well and is only like 3 bucks I compressed mine like you have yours. I have 4 stacked and wraped in white tarp tack your targets to cardboard on the fase and your done, and after a year of me and my two boys shooting it has yet to have a pass through, and stops anything. If it starts to give a little just compress more, I have yet to have to even do this yet. Works great Cheap and easily replaceable. Plus you dont end up with bits of pink foam blowing around the town. Seems everyony is making this target thing too hard, just my 2 cents.


----------



## XC450R (Jan 11, 2009)

go to;

www.homasote.com

punch in your zip code and will give the nearest supplier. basically compressed paper fiber, i use it in basement remodels for sound-proofing media rooms etc. should work very well on a target, soft but strong, holds up well to weather. homasote kinda feels like a tile for a suspended ceiling, but stronger, and more flexible, will not crumble when wet or dry like a ceiling tile.

try this also, to how it stands up to the elements 

www.homasote.com/strength/


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

I also use the Lowes polystyrene foundation insulation foam. It comes in 2"x2'x8'. I use it behind and around the Black Hole butt in my 10 yd indoor archery range. I like to keep it 8" thick behind the butt to keep the arrows from penetrating through the center (getting soft) section of the butt.


----------



## kcarel (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks good! I'm not sure what Lowes is but the stuff I'm using is Owens corning 250 foamular. It's a 25psi compressive strength foam. I think Lowes is a 150 rating (15psi). We dont normally use anything higher than 25psi but OC has 350 I believe. I wonder how good that stuff is.

How much clamping force do you have on your foam? I havent really tightened it down much but the holes I'm leaving are not shutting up after I pull it out of the target. I really need to clamp the hell out of it, I think.


----------



## XC450R (Jan 11, 2009)

try 

www.homasote.com

i use this for sound-proofing basement remodels, media rooms etc. comes in 4x8 sheets, made from paper particles, semi soft but strong. kinda like a suspended ceiling tile but stronger and flexible without crumbling when wet or dry. home depot usually carries it, if not go to homasote website and punch in your zip code and it will give the closest supplier.

check this out also, stands up to outdoor exposure for a few years

http://www.homasote.com/strength/

i posted this up earlier...but it disappeared somehow???


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't clamp at all, just used masking tape to hold the pieces together. I'm not using the foam as the primary target, just to back it up if the arrow should penetrate the center section that is getting softer. Don't want the arrows to hit the concrete behind the target. The foam around the target is for friends that are getting into archery and may have a wild shot. It's basically to help protect their arrows from damage.

As for the holes closing up, I question whether they actually will close (or much) since the foam we are using is not a laminated foam that is compressed by squeezing. Instead, it's a homogeneous material that the arrows would more likely punch holes into. If the arrows penetrated while the foam was "uncompressed" when the arrow was fired into it, and then compressed afterwards, then I think you could close up the holes. Just a thought.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

find a hot tub spa business and have them save all the old hottub covers for you they work great I work for a place that does that and i get all thier covers and cut them up with a saw sall


----------

